# GPS help



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm looking for a basic easy to use gps to get to and from my stands without getting lost. Don't need all the bells and whistles. Anybody familar with the ETREX?

Thanks, Marco


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have the lowrance ifinder, it's about 6years old and is an easy one to use. You can find them on ebay for next to nothing. Around $60.00 new with shipping. I just bought another one a few weeks ago just in case mine craps out. You can update to local maps if you use it on road also. Sometimes they sell with the mapping disc to download local roads. Mine has never gave any trouble and a breeze to use.


----------



## tokenfinn (May 9, 2006)

I would recommend one of the Garmins. The nice thing about them is once you learn how to use one you can use any of them. This makes upgrading to a more high end unit alot easier.


----------



## qin45 (Oct 17, 2007)

Garmin is a good GPS brand, there's a recent hot deal about Garmin nuvi 750, it's on sale for only $209, you can give it a look,

http://www.dealstudio.com/viewtopic.php?t=44540&ru=290


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

The eTrex (basic) and the Garmin GPS 72 are great basic GPSr's. Neither has color screens, and they won't hold maps. They'll get you there and back. I prefer the GPS 72 (water proof and it *floats*), because of my large fingers and my failing eyesight--it is a larger unit with all "buttons" on the front and a much larger screen (as opposed to some on the side for the etrex).

You'll lose signal at times in heavy leafed tree cover. The GPS 72 runs about $50 more than the basic eTrex.

Steve


----------

